# Stevie 1 year old lilac colour point britsh short haried



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Stevie is a 1 year old male Lilac colourpoint British short haired who is quite shy around strangers but loves the company of other cats. He is neutered and is up to date with his Vaccinations.Has no known health or behaviour problems.He loves being outdoors so must be homed to a rural or secure garden. He is looking for a home where someone is around most of the day with No children or chance of any and no dogs. His owner is sadly moving aboard and can not take him with her. He is currently in the Oxfordshire area. Anyone interested in adopting him please pm me. All homes offered will be home checked
This is what his current owner wrote about him

Stevie is shy around other people and is used to being in a home with just one other person and a cat. He is so loving and as soon as I sit still for 2 minutes hes in my lap...he absolutely loves attention and because I work from home, he gets that from me. I would suggest he be put in a home with just one person or possibly a couple...I dont think hes do well with children.

He loves the outdoors and has so much energy. Very playful and not naughty at all...a real gent!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh hes gorg...hope he finds somewhere soon im sure he will.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

oh Kelly, he is so cute, he would fit into my home with my BSH


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

That good news.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is going to his new home 2morrow morning


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He's A Beauty!!
Stevie i hope you will be well loved and cared for in your new home. xx
Somebody is a lucky person!!


----------

